# Felting in front load washer tutorial



## Sewvirgo (Jul 27, 2011)

Having never felted before on purpose, I did a lot of research on KP before trying it in my front load washer. Some folks were successful and some were not so I was a little worried since the purse I had knitted was for a niece and I didn't want to ruin it. It is a houndstooth pattern and the strands on back were also a concern since it was knitted in the round and I worried that the strands would stick to each other. Here is how I went about it;

Soaked the pieces in the sink in very hot water and a little shampoo for 10 minutes. Used a plastic potato masher to agitate it every minute or so. This step was partly to get some of the dye out since it was black with various bright pinks and I didn't know if it would bleed. It did but the pinks stayed bright. The other reason for the soak was that some of the people who had spotty felting in the front load thought it was caused by the way the machine sprays water on the clothes and never really soaks it in hot water. 
I wrung it out really well and at that point, it looked a bit tighter but not by a lot. 
Put in the machine with a tiny amount of detergent in the dispenser. Threw in a pair of men's jeans and a pair of my slippers similar to dearfoams. Set on warm water, regular wash and let it go. Checked at the halfway point (my machine can pause and unlock) and it looked like it was felting just fine and the strands were not sticking together. At the end of the cycle, it was perfect. So relieved and excited, I can't wait to felt something else!


----------



## Sewvirgo (Jul 27, 2011)

Oops. steeks not steaks


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Very nice!!! The pink really did stay vibrant. 

I knew front loaders could do it!! Yay!! I have one and love my machine!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks for the information. I haven't felted much in my new front loader, but your idea of pre-soaking is a very good one.


----------



## golden girl (Jan 26, 2011)

Gosh -- thanks so much for this info. I, too, have a front loader and wasn't looking forward to running all over the neighborhood looking for a top loading machine

I'll try this -- almost have a pocketbook done.

Many thanks.


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

thank you, beautiful purse, post picture when you're done!


----------



## cevers (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks for sharing! I have wanted to know how to use a front loading machine for felting. I thought I would have to ask a friend to do it in her machine.


----------



## kayers (Mar 15, 2011)

I was worried about felting in my front load washer after reading all the posts. So I ran a sweater that I picked up from Goodwill through my machine on the sanitary cycle. It went from a woman's large to a sweater that looked like it would fit a 5 year old. I almost didn't have enough fabric to make my kindle cover!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Another good idea. That sanitary cycle must make the water really hot. I'm going to try it.... maybe with some legos inside? do you think the legos will survive?


----------



## kayers (Mar 15, 2011)

I only put the sweater and some bath towels in the machine. Not sure about the legos.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Love the purse. Old tennis shoes work too. Love the Kindle cover. I'm also working on a felted bag but I don' have a front loader. My machine is only a few yrs old, and I purposely didn't get front loader cause I heard I wouldn't be able to felt with it. "where there's a will, there's a way" I guess.


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

I felted my hats in the front loader on short cycle hot water and cold rinse took several times but worked great I put a pair of old running shoes in with it they are like new again except for the heels are worn down


----------



## lannieb (Apr 28, 2011)

Both these projects are really nice, I am glad to see you can felt with front loaders after all.

Lannie


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Thank you for letting us know about this!


----------



## VicinSea (Jul 13, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

i too, was hesitant about felting in front loader. so decided i would go to laundrymat. ha, ha. they're all front loaders too. everyone i knew had front loaders. so, decided to try in my front loader since i can stop wherever needed. put several items in with my item and used hot water. worked beautifully. will be starting another tote soon. racso


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

Thanks for the tutorial. I have not tried felting in my front loader yet. I want to make a hat again. Did that several years ago, and the "white" did not felt, even though it was the same brand of yarn. Bleaching the yarn must have done something to it.
Love the houndstooth pattern, also the zebra stripes. Very cool,
Dagmar


----------



## Grandma Peach (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks for posting this. I just found a pattern for a rug and thought I couldn't use it since we just bought a front loading machine. Just one more reason that I am glad that I joined this group.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I haven't tried felting because I have a front loader, now I will try it. I have the sanitary cycle and can pause and restart. Thanks for all the info.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Oh, almost forgot, I love the Kindle cover and the black and pink purse, nice job.


----------



## Sewvirgo (Jul 27, 2011)

Just a warning to you all...
I got a PM from a member who said that when her front loader broke down, the repairman found a wool thread that had gotten into something crucial and burned it out. She had only felted one item in it.


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

ALWAYS put your item to be felted into a pillowcase, or something to catch the "stuff" that comes off the yarn. so far everything i have felted fit very loosley in a pillow case. if not, i'll use an old sheet and make a proper size bag. good luck with your felting, but be mindful of any cautions to be taken. racso


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

Sewvirgo said:


> Just a warning to you all...
> I got a PM from a member who said that when her front loader broke down, the repairman found a wool thread that had gotten into something crucial and burned it out. She had only felted one item in it.


that is why we put them in mesh bags


----------



## Sewvirgo (Jul 27, 2011)

Is a mesh bag enough to capture all the fuzz or should a pillowcase be used?


----------



## chriscol (Aug 3, 2011)

Thank you! I have a front-loader and had no idea how to get it to felt!


----------



## colourbug (Jul 6, 2011)

Did anyone say that you can put your felting in a washing bag to prevent any fibres falling free?


----------



## yellowrose741 (Mar 3, 2011)

I thought you coul dnot felt in front loaders because the shedding of the wool would plug up the machine and ruin it. I have read that repeatedly. Is that wrong? I am terrified of destroying my expensive front load.

Nevermind... just read above


----------



## darski (Jan 25, 2012)

Not to be difficult but I am wondering if I could felt something just in a pot on my stove as I live in an apartment. We do not ever get Hot water in our machines. (They say hot but they really mean... there is a hot water pipe somewhere in the universe; maybe)

I want to try making some felted dryer balls - not exactly delicate knitwear.


----------



## Sewvirgo (Jul 27, 2011)

One of the members said to put your item in a pillowcase so that the fibers are trapped. I will do that next time. I saw a youtube on felting in the sink. It's by knit picks


----------



## knitrxtrodinaire (Feb 13, 2012)

Actually, my understanding of felting is that it's NOT the hot water that does it. It's the combination of hot water, detergent and agitation that accomplishes the felting. I have done it in both a front-loading machine and the more old fashioned kind with excellent results. I will say, however, that in some cases I've felt called upon to put the item through more than one cycle and through the dryer as well :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Glad to see all this info. I think that te sanitize cycle might be a good idea. Mom just bought a front loader. Mine is still the old kind. Here is my problem with afelting project... Maybe someone will have an idea. I am tryingto felt roving around a bar of soap. It is not something you can let soak, I don't think, or you won't have any soap left. I worked the soap under hot water and then rinsed and tried drying on the rack in the dryer. It is semi-successful but needs more. I think I might put all the bars in a big kettle on stove and just cover with water and let soak a bit and then agitate with a wooden spoon. I wouldn't have to rinse because of lather ing the soap, could blot dry and then try the dryer trick. Any ideas?


----------



## colourbug (Jul 6, 2011)

I've seen soap encased like this - and wondered "how on earth do you do that?".
Hopefully someone will know. I'm glad you asked, Dreamweaver!


----------



## Ronniej (Mar 8, 2012)

Thank you for the information. It is very useful. I have a front load and have felted eye glass holders I made from home spun yarn. I was afraid to try anything larger with my homespun yarn in my frontloader.


----------



## ragshini (Feb 19, 2012)

Good to know all this. I was wondering if i should keep our old top load just for the purpose of felting. think i can let it go.


----------



## yellowrose741 (Mar 3, 2011)

Check out the WonderWasher. You can get electric or hand crank. You have a lot of control with these washers and you can store them in a closet. I bought mine on Craigs List for $10.00 and it is fabulous for felting.



Dreamweaver said:


> Glad to see all this info. I think that te sanitize cycle might be a good idea. Mom just bought a front loader. Mine is still the old kind. Here is my problem with afelting project... Maybe someone will have an idea. I am tryingto felt roving around a bar of soap. It is not something you can let soak, I don't think, or you won't have any soap left. I worked the soap under hot water and then rinsed and tried drying on the rack in the dryer. It is semi-successful but needs more. I think I might put all the bars in a big kettle on stove and just cover with water and let soak a bit and then agitate with a wooden spoon. I wouldn't have to rinse because of lather ing the soap, could blot dry and then try the dryer trick. Any ideas?


----------



## Jmklous (Jul 16, 2012)

I did ou the sanitize cycle. That is why I am thinking it was the yarn. And I did you a zipper pillow case


----------



## Southern Perl (Aug 19, 2011)

so glad to read your post. I have to get a new washer dryer front loader and worried about the felting projects. good idea to prewash and using the potato mashed. Us ladies can be so creative.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Glad to see all this info. I think that te sanitize cycle might be a good idea. Mom just bought a front loader. Mine is still the old kind. Here is my problem with afelting project... Maybe someone will have an idea. I am tryingto felt roving around a bar of soap. It is not something you can let soak, I don't think, or you won't have any soap left. I worked the soap under hot water and then rinsed and tried drying on the rack in the dryer. It is semi-successful but needs more. I think I might put all the bars in a big kettle on stove and just cover with water and let soak a bit and then agitate with a wooden spoon. I wouldn't have to rinse because of lather ing the soap, could blot dry and then try the dryer trick. Any ideas?


Here's a You Tube video that shows it in great detail. I love this video..


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

steeking and felting terrifies me... you did a grande job and I love the colours!! Thanks for sharing, still bot sure if I'm brave enough to so both as yet.


----------



## iahatknitter (Aug 28, 2012)

I bought a "new energy saver" washer a year ago and it will NOT felt at all. Naturally it does not have an agitator so there is no hope. I would NOT recommend this type of washer and am sorry I bought it. Not only for the lack of felting ability but I don't think it washes anything very well. Guess I need to buy a second washer....


----------



## Stmp1120 (Nov 27, 2011)

Thank you for the hint. I knit slippers and tried to felt in my FL machine. They are still too big, wearable, but large. I'll give them another try using this method.

Thanks!


----------



## MiamiKnitter (Sep 4, 2012)

Thank you so much for that felting hint. I have a top loading washer in one place and a front loading washer in another. I have knitted many items and waited until I was in the "top loading" place to felt them. This sounds super and I can't wait to try it out. Am currently making a golf club cover - which needs to be felted - so I will try it!


----------

